# Central Minnesota



## Jacob Hawkes

Entry #s.

Open: 119

AM: 79

Qual: 57

Derby: 33

Good luck to those running. Sheesh.


----------



## DSMITH1651

Yep lots of entry's to keep us workers busy all weekend and my little dog ace is in the qual. so it should be a fun weekend.
Duane
ps better go work the pup


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Any early setup descriptions?


----------



## Buzz

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Any early setup descriptions?


I didn't get a detailed description, but the derby is doing two series, a double/single. I think the single was a cheaty water mark.

Couple of knuckle heads judging it.

OK Bruce and Bob, I'm just kidding. ;-)


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Cool beans. Thank you sir.


----------



## Roger Perry

Buzz said:


> I didn't get a detailed description, but the derby is doing two series, a double/single. I think the single was a cheaty water mark.
> 
> Couple of knuckle heads judging it.
> 
> OK Bruce and Bob, I'm just kidding. ;-)


Why the hell would anyone set up a cheaty water mark in the Derby. You are trying to teach a young dog not to cheat in training and that is with a collar on and either have a chance to handle to not get the dog to cheat or have an assistant there to help. At a trial you have only a few choices. Either you blow a whistle and handle into the water and you are out, you can blow a whistle and pick up the dog and you are out or you can let the dog cheat the water and set you training back by however many months it takes to correct.


----------



## rsfavor

Got a brief text that the open is "very hard and tight".


----------



## Buzz

Roger Perry said:


> Why the hell would anyone set up a cheaty water mark in the Derby. You are trying to teach a young dog not to cheat in training and that is with a collar on and either have a chance to handle to not get the dog to cheat or have an assistant there to help. At a trial you have only a few choices. Either you blow a whistle and handle into the water and you are out, you can blow a whistle and pick up the dog and you are out or you can let the dog cheat the water and set you training back by however many months it takes to correct.


I don't know how cheaty it really is. I had heard from a contestant that his dog did a nice job on it, but that some dogs were cheating it. I probably shouldn't have used the word cheaty, not having seen it myself. Some puppies will cheat anything you throw at them.

I think I ran 9 derbies last year. Maybe one didn't have cheaty water marks. Theoretically the marks shouldn't be cheaty, but that isn't what I've seen for the last couple years. Heck, just in the last month I saw a derby mark that you wouldn't be sure your all age dog would do right.


----------



## rboudet

heard the open was getting plenty of answers. Shoot the triple, then pick up a blind under the arc of the short retired bird. I dont remember if you picked one up before the blind or not either way it didnt sound like many wanted to go back on that same line for the short retired.


----------



## rboudet

rsfavor said:


> Got a brief text that the open is "very hard and tight".


Sounds like he's preparing you for the phone call.


----------



## Buzz

rboudet said:


> Sounds like he's preparing you for the phone call.


With that many dogs, I'm almost glad that my female went into season this week.


----------



## rsfavor

She is 101st in the running order. Hopefully he will figure it out by then. Keeping my fingers crossed in the meantime.


----------



## dlsweep

DERBY callbacks?

tia


----------



## Jay Dufour

Hope not Ricky....but...thats what I was thinking Bobby.


----------



## RAmund8151

open shoot a tight short triple-pickup a bird then run a Blind under the arc of short retired. Marks are about thirty yards apart. Unoffical totals - 45 dogs have run. 20 have done it without handles-many of those with hunts


----------



## Todd Caswell

> Heck, just in the last month I saw a derby mark that you wouldn't be sure your all age dog would do right.


Which one was that?


----------



## saltgrass

How bout the Qual????


----------



## Todd Caswell

saltgrass said:


> How bout the Qual????


Doesn't start until tommoro...........................


----------



## Brenda

Anybody have Derby results??


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

I've heard nothing. I just knew you were gonna give the info.


----------



## Brenda

Sorry we aren't there....hoping someone would know results


----------



## Craig Schinzel

Derby Results
1st Thor, Danny Farmer 
2nd Orr, Danny Farmer
3rd Chef, Ed Krueger
4th Olive, Craig Schinzel


----------



## Bill Schuna

Craig Schinzel said:


> Derby Results
> 1st Thor, Danny Farmer
> 2nd Orr, Danny Farmer
> 3rd Chef, Ed Krueger
> 4th Olive, Craig Schinzel


 
Congrats to Ed Krueger and Chef for the Derby 3rd!


----------



## Buzz

Congrats to Ed Krueger for putting Chef on the derby list. Four trials and you take home a 1st, 2nd, 3rd, and a Jam. You going to keep running and try for the 4th and RJ, or you going to go train? He does have 8 more months left...


----------



## Jerry S.

Congrats to Danny Farmer for the first in the derby. Thor was knocking on the door for a first place finish for a while. Fifteen points for a dog that just turned 17 months. He sure has a bright future. 
It was a bittersweet feeling to let him go. However, I can say that he is in very, very good hands.


----------



## rip

cngrats to farmers open win


----------



## bobbyb

rboudet said:


> Sounds like he's preparing you for the phone call.


Hey Bobby
Sam make it home yet ????
BobbyB


----------



## Jim Pickering

Craig Schinzel said:


> Derby Results
> 1st Thor, Danny Farmer
> 2nd Orr, Danny Farmer
> 3rd Chef, Ed Krueger
> 4th Olive, Craig Schinzel


Congratulations to Ed and Chief!!!!


----------



## mikebeadle

Qual callbacks?

Farmer's open win? Which dog and do you have any other placements?

Thanks, Mike


----------



## Todd Caswell

mikebeadle said:


> Qual callbacks?
> 
> Farmer's open win? Which dog and do you have any other placements?
> 
> Thanks, Mike


As far as know Open did NOT finish today, Q has water marks left to do ( no callbacks) Open has water marks left to do and AM has water blind and marks to do tommoro. Looks like the Q will be running after the Open is done. All this means is it's going to be a LONG day for the help...................


----------



## mikebeadle

"cngrats to farmers open win"



I didn't think this size of an open would finish on a Saturday. Thanks for the updates.

Mike


----------



## rsfavor

14 to the fourth in the open.


----------



## Jan Helgoth

Craig Schinzel said:


> Derby Results
> 1st Thor, Danny Farmer
> 2nd Orr, Danny Farmer
> 3rd Chef, Ed Krueger
> 4th Olive, Craig Schinzel


Congratulations to Arthur and Susan Hermes on Orri's 2nd Place in the Derby! We are thrilled! 

Congratulations, Danny, on the First and Second placements and to Ed and Craig also.......does anyone know the RJ and Jams?


----------



## rip

any results


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Congrats Mr. Arthur & Orri.


----------



## Jenn

Open is still running

Amateur is still running the waterblind at BRG grounds

No jams in the derby, just 1-4

Qual results

1-51. Rush - John unbehaun
2-14- Maggie- mike beadle-h farmer?
3-39-Joe- Rick Vanbergen
4-28-lucky-roger Weller

Rj-35-alli- Dave Davis
Jams-5-24-32-34-44-55

Congrats to all!!


----------



## Becky Mills

Way to go Rush and Dr. Jack! QAA and still in the derby!
Good boy RUSH!


----------



## mikebeadle

Jenn, Danny Farmer did handle Maggie. Couldn't make it to the trial this weekend, my boys had a motocross race. And that was a blast. Logan got 2nd in the 50 A class and Calvin got 5th in the 50 B class. It was a great weekend for the Beadle crew.

Congrats to Jack and Rush. Now get Tech up there.

Mike


----------



## rip

any results in the open


----------



## RAmund8151

Open Results
First Ty Rorem
Second C. Ledford
Third Dave Rorem
Fourth C Ledford
R J Danny Farmer
Lots of Jams


----------



## JusticeDog

RAmund8151 said:


> Open Results
> First Ty Rorem
> Second C. Ledford
> Third Dave Rorem
> Fourth C Ledford
> R J Danny Farmer
> Lots of Jams


You go Girl! Beatin' the Big Guy! (but, I know he's proud!).


----------



## Jay Dufour

Congrats Ty !!!


----------



## Purpledawg

JusticeDog said:


> You go Girl! Beatin' the Big Guy! (but, I know he's proud!).



Yea Ty...believe blue 

which dog does anyone know?

thanks


----------



## duckwater

Hey Congrats to Ledford! So happy for Rascal and Sonny. Good job to Eli also. Keep the mo-jo going.


Dawn


----------



## Wade Thurman

CONGRATULATIONS to my good friend Rick Anderson and Moses for winning the AM this weekend.

GREAT JOB RICK!!!


----------



## Polock

CONGRATS TY, Daddy gotta be proud....

Nice job Team Rorem........


----------



## wayne anderson

So what were the names of the dogs that placed??


----------



## Buzz

wayne anderson said:


> So what were the names of the dogs that placed??


That's a great question Wayne!

After all, it's all about the dogs, isn't it?


----------



## wayne anderson

Well, I'd like to think so. Good grief!!


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN

Know that Ty won with Rudy McClure and Dave was 3rd with Regi Heise


----------



## Chad Baker

Congrats Jack or Junbe on here for winning the 50 dog Q with your derby dog Rush!!!!!!!!
You guys making daddy proud!
Chad


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth

YAHOOOO Ty!!!! You go girl


----------



## Tom Watson

Huge congratulations to Sherry McClure and Rudy and Ty for an outstanding accomplishment in an Open Stake with a HUGE entry! Well desreved!!


----------



## HiRollerlabs

Unofficial results

OPEN:
1st. HRCH Redgate's Rudy Too MH QAA Sherry McClure TY ROREM

2nd Creekside Nelson's Rascal Jessie Kent Chris Ledford

3rd FC Candlewoods HiRoller RealDeal Bob & Ann Heise Dave Rorem

4th FC AFC Lake Country Sunshine Gary McIlwain

RJam VInwood's Over the Limit Danny Martin Danny Farmer

JAMS Stellars Roughneck Rian Burkes Dave Davis, Watermark's Mister Candlewood Thomas Watson Dave Rorem, Springthyme Richard & Sharon Bass Richard Bass/Danny Farmer, FC The Bear XVII Louie Churack, FC-Tip From A Gypsy Bill Bowen Danny Farmer, Jazztime Northern Exposure Paul Hanson Paul Hanson/Dan Sayles, Seaside's Bullwinkle Patrick Hebert Mark Smith, Lone Willows Sure Shot II David Aul DVM Steve Blythe, Baypoint's Take Aim Keith Thompson Danny Farmer

AMATEUR
1st FC Holy Cross's Moses Rick Anderson Steve Yozamp

2nd FC AFC Lake Country Sunshine Gary McIlwain

3rd FC-AFC Vinwood's Don't Look Ethel Charles Hays

4th FC AFC Landovers Right On Target David Furin

RJAM FC AFC Machthree's Edge Brad Bellmore/Rick Anderson

JAMS Bowmans Dreamin Of Retrievin Tom Fait, Rare Heir Dennis & Nancy Pugh Dennis Pugh, AFC Just Deal Me A Jack MH


----------



## Angie B

Congrats Ty!!! Good for you!

Angie


----------

